# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εκκολαπτική μηχανή

## papagalos

γεια σας και παλι
πριν απο 20 μερες εκανα μονος μου μια εκκολαπτικη μηχανη και την εβαλα σε λειτουργεια.Εβαλα μεσα 6 αβγα κοτας.Χθες βγηκε ο πρωτος νεοοσος και τα υπολοιπα εχουν τρυπησει το τσοφλι με το ραμφος τους.Θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες συντομα

----------


## papagalos

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13630
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13629
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13628
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13627

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο!!!
να σου ζησουν!

πες μας πως ακριβως εφτιαξες την μηχανη...τα υλικα και τα βηματα...ειχα προσπαθισει και εγω στο παρελθον αλλα απετυχα...

----------


## papagalos

πρωτα χρειαζεσαι ενα κουτι απο πολυστερινη οσο θελεις αλλα απο 3-4 εκ πλατος και να ανοιγει στο κεντρο. απο πανω βαζουμε μια λαμπα (οσο μιο μικρη σε δυναμη τοσο το καλυτερο).οταν την ξεκινησουμε την μηχανη βαζουμε 2 μικρα μπουκαλακια με νερο για υγρασια.τα αυγα τα γυριζουμε πρωι-βραδυ.τις τελευταιες 3 μερες δεν γυριζουμε τα αυγα.επισης τις 3 αυτες μερες ψεκαζουμε τα αυγα για να μαλακωσει το τσοφλι και να διευκολυνθει ο νεοσσος.
ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΒΟΗΘΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΟΣΣΟ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ

----------


## andreas142

Μπράβο σου παπαγάλε ! πολύ ενδιαφέρον η κατασκευή σου!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Γίνε λίγο πιο σαφής είναι κρίμα να έχεις κάνει κάτι το οποίο εκτός του ότι δουλεύει θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει και τα μέλη εδώ .Λες όταν την ξεκινήσουμε την μηχανή,  ποια μηχανή,δηλαδή; Με την παραπάνω περιγραφή δεν βοηθάς ουσιαστικά καθόλου*.*Μπράβο σου.*

----------


## andreas142

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να εφτιαχνά και εγώ μία τέτοια μηχανή! εχώ ακούσει πως τα κοτοπουλάκια χρείαζονται εμβόλια μόλις βγούν με επιτυχία απο το αυγό αλλιώς έχουν λίγες πιθανότητες επιβίωσης ! ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## papagalos

θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες την εκκολαπτικης μηχανης συντομα για να καταλαβετε καλυτερα

----------


## papagalos

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13633
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13634
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13635
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13636
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13637
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13638
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13632
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13631

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

την θερμοκρασια πως την υπολογιζεις ρυθμιζεις?
το κουτι αυτο απο που μπορουμε να το αγορασουμε?σαν αυτο που βαζουν τα ψαρια αν καταλαβα ειναι...

----------


## papagalos

η θερμοκρασια δεν ρυθμιζεται.πρεπει να δοκιμασεις διαφορους λαμπτηρες μεχρι να βρεις την καταλληλη θερμοκρασια(37-38 βαθμοι κελσιου
το κουτι αυτο ειναι σαν αυτο που βαζουν τα ψαρια

----------


## Windsa

...το πιο δύσκολο είναι  να τη φτιάξεις έτσι, ώστε να μπορείς να ρυθμίζεις τη θερμοκρασία. Ειναι πολύ βασικό, ειδικά για μικρά πουλάκια, όπως οι παπαγάλοι κ.τ.λ. Επίσης, ενα τέτοιο κουτί πρέπει να εχει ενα ανεμιστηρακι για να αλλάζεται ο αέρας συνεχώς και να μπαίνει καθαρώς μέσα.

Κατά τα άλλα είναι τέλειο!

----------


## zweet

πολυ εξυπνη η κατασκευη σου!
και σιγουρα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να την φτιαξει καποιος!
εχω μια φανταστικη χωριατικη κοτα και με βαζεις σε σκεψεις τωρα να παρω ενα κοκορα και να βγαλω μερικα μωρακια!

----------


## xylomorfi

Εγώ έχω κάνει μία εκκολαπτική τελείως αυτόματη δυνατότητας288 αυγών κότας .

Δεν ξέρω ακόμη πώς να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες στο φόρουμ για να σαςτις δείξω .

Τώρα της έχω βάλει μόνο 20 αυγά ράτσας μαράνς .

----------


## Windsa

Βάλε μασ φωτο οποτε μπορεις. Ενδιαφέρων να τη δουμε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εγώ έχω κάνει μία εκκολαπτική τελείως αυτόματη δυνατότητας288 αυγών κότας .
> 
> Δεν ξέρω ακόμη πώς να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες στο φόρουμ για να σαςτις δείξω .
> 
> Τώρα της έχω βάλει μόνο 20 αυγά ράτσας μαράνς .



το φόρουμ έχει δύο εργαλεία για να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες πολύ εύκολα. 
Πρωτ' απ' όλα για να απαντήσεις επιλέγεις *"Εξελιγμένη Επεξεργασία"*.

Στη σελίδα που βγαίνει, λίγο πιο χαμηλά, θα δεις *"Display the upload form from Photobucket"* και ακόμα λίγο πιο κάτω "Upload your images to Imageshack".

To *photobucket* και το *imageshack*, είναι 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ιντερνετικά άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών.
*
Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες μέσω imageshack:*

Εφόσον δεν έχεις γραφτεί σε καμία απο αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες, πιο πρακτικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το *imageshack*.

- Πατάς το κουμπάκι "Αναζήτηση" που βρίσκεται κάτω    απο τη φράση "Upload your images to imageshack" και επιλέγεις απο τον    υπολογιστή σου τη φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.

- Αφού επιλέξεις τη φωτογραφία σου πατάς το κουμπάκι "host it".

- Θα σου ανοίξει ένα καινούριο tab με τη φωτογραφία    σου ανεβασμένη και κάτι κωδικούς απο κάτω. Απο αυτούς μαυρίζεις αυτόν    που λέγεται "Forum thumbnail". Μετά κάνεις επάνω του δεξί κλικ και    επιλέγεις "Αντιγραφή".

- Επιστρέφεις στο φόρουμ, πατάς επάνω στο πεδίο που γράφεις το μήνυμα δεξί κλικ, και επιλέγεις "Επικόλληση".



Αν έχεις λογαριασμούς σε κάποια απο αυτές τις υπηρεσίες τα πράγματα    είναι πιο απλά, γιατί μιά φωτογραφία που την έχεις ανεβάσει απο πριν    π.χ. στο photobucket, δεν χρειάζεται να την ξαναανεβάσεις.

----------


## xylomorfi

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Στό πάνω μέρος τής μηχανής βλέπετε ( από αριστερά πρός τά δεξιά ) , τόν ψηφιακό υγροστάτη , τόν ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη , διακόπτες κάί λαμπάκια ελέγχου , τόν ψηφιακό χρονοδιακόπτη πού δίνει κίνηση στό μοτέρ γυρίσματος τών αυγών . Μέσα στή μηχανή βλέπετε τό στάντ μέ τίς ραφιέρες πάνω στίς οποίες τοποθετούντε τά αυγά μέσα σέ ειδικές αυγοθήκες . Στήν δεξιά πλευρά τής μηχανής είναι ή αντίσταση καί πάνω από τήν αντίσταση ένας φυγοκεντρικός ανεμιστήρας πού φροντίζει τό γύρισμα τού αέρα μέσα στήν μήχανή .

----------


## xaris1965

Φαίνεται προσεγμένη κατασκευή, μπράβο! Πόσο σου κόστισε;

----------


## cypand

αν κατάλαβα και εγώ σωστα θέλουμε το κουτί απο πολυστερίνη, την λάμπα και 2 μπολ με νερό... αυτά? όσο για το ανεμιστηράκι που λες πωλίνα δεν το είδα αλλά ίσως μια λίγο πιο δυνατή λάμπα και μια τρύπα στο κουτί να γίνει η δουλειά μας ε?

----------

